# čtyři fáze vztahu a pátá



## Garin

Dobrý den!
Většinou se obracím spíš do anglických fór, ale tentokrát bych potřeboval poradit i v češtině. Překládám další řadu Dr. House, kde House svůj vztah s Cuddyovou popisuje baseballovou terminologií. To je v angličtině celkem zažité: první meta - líbání, druhá - doteky od pasu nahoru, třetí - od pasu dolů, čtvrtá - sex. Potíž ale je v tom, jak to převést do češtiny, navíc když z toho House udělá vtip, že už jsou na páté metě, přičemž každý Američan ví, že jak v baseballu, tak i v té metafoře jsou mety jen čtyři. V anglickém fóru jsem se dozvěděl, že tu pátou metu chápou jako "hodně sexu".
V češtině mě napadá jediné fázování vztahu (ruka v ruce, něco v ruce, ruka v něčem, něco v něčem), to však pro převod Houseova vtípku nelze použít. Nenapadl by někoho z vás nějaký jiný způsob, jak si s tím poradit?
Předem díky za nápady.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Což takhle to převést na basketbalovou terminologii a mluvit o čtvrtinách? Páta čtvrtina je jasná každýmu.


----------



## Garin

K.u.r.t said:


> Což takhle to převést na basketbalovou terminologii a mluvit o čtvrtinách? Páta čtvrtina je jasná každýmu.


Jo, to by asi šlo, díky!


----------



## Moni-ka

Já bych to udělala tak, že bych napsala ty mety, jak jste zminoval- v dnesní dobe uz je to celkem bezne pouzivane...A treba pod caru to vysvetlit...Byla by skoda to nezachovat. Konkrétne ta pata meta by se tezce substituoavala a myslim, ze nic podobneho by tento smysl nezachovalo.


----------



## ilocas2

Moni-ka said:


> Já bych to udělala tak, že bych napsala ty mety, jak jste zminoval- v dnesní dobe uz je to celkem bezne pouzivane...A treba pod caru to vysvetlit...Byla by skoda to nezachovat. Konkrétne ta pata meta by se tezce substituoavala a myslim, ze nic podobneho by tento smysl nezachovalo.



S tímhle absolutně nesouhlasím.


----------



## vianie

Garin said:


> Překládám další řadu Dr. House, kde House svůj vztah s Cuddyovou popisuje baseballovou terminologií.
> 
> ... jak v baseballu, tak i v té metafoře jsou mety jen čtyři ...



Nechajte to na tej piatej mete .


----------



## werrr

Volně se překládají přísloví, idiomy, dvojsmysly apod. Metafory by měly zůstat poplatné místu a času. Čtenáře neznalého prostředí lze nanejvýše trknout přidáním nějakého odporovacího nebo stupňovacího prostředku (_jsou dokonce na páté metě_; _zvládli dokonce i pátou metu_; _dotáhli to až na pátou metu_).


----------



## tlumic

Když mluvil K.u.r.t o čtvrtinách, napadlo mě "prodloužení", nebo "nastavovaný čas". Už nastavujeme. Hrajem prodloužení... Hm. To úplně nezní  Ono by to mohlo znamenat i úplný opak...


----------



## Tommatheisl

Zdravím
Toto téma jsme již probíraly s chlapama, a nad pátou metou jsme spekulovaly jakožto jako ženský orgasmus dosažený v sexu něco v něčem. Někteří muži této mety ani nikdy nedosáhnou a proto se popisuje jako pátá která na baseballovým hřišti není.


----------

